# Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!



## SulcataSquirt

Okay so Anthony mentioned an "old fashioned dog off" and it gave me the idea to start this thread. (Really I just wanted to share pics of my own pups as well!) 
This thread is open to all - Post pictures of your dogs and puppies here! I'd love to see all sorts of breeds at there best and worst! 
I'll start it off - 
This is Saydi (min.pin) & Rachael (Boston Terrier) 






This is Rocky (Jack Russell)











Let's see them folks!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

That last picture is awesome!!!


----------



## laramie

What cuties they are


----------



## AnthonyC

This is all I have left:


----------



## SulcataSquirt

OMG. That last photo is the cutest thing EVER!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Great thread, adorable pics! I am hoping that Tom will post his and any one with Great Danes because I love them sooo much.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Very NICE!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

*RE: Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!*



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Great thread, adorable pics! I am hoping that Tom will post his and any one with Great Danes because I love them sooo much.



Agreed! Let's see them folks! Tom.. Your name has officially been called up! And anyone else w dogs! I know you guys have to have dogs!


----------



## african cake queen

what cute pictures , be back with some too!'LOL'




THIS IS BULL.LOVE THIS GUY.




BULL LOVES HIS BULLYSTICK, HE SLEEPS WITH THE SMELLY THING! 'LOL'




JUST ONE MORE OF BULL WITH THE VILLAGE SWAMP CAT.(DIESEL)


----------



## AnthonyC

Adorable! You're SO right... that kitty looks mighty devious!


----------



## lynnedit

We adopted 'Bonbon' because her previous owner was going back to Iraq and his wife hated the dog, for some reason...




Looking at the new tortoise...


----------



## AnthonyC

How could you hate that!!!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

I'm sorry but that is the most adorable photo ever!!!! I melted when I saw it!



AnthonyC said:


>



I'll put some of mine on in a bit!


----------



## Zamric

Heres one of Surge and his Arch-Nimousis... You Know Who...





Surge is 15 and this young up-start seem to get as much attintion from Dad as he does....


----------



## lynnedit

What a cute picture!


----------



## african cake queen

AnthonyC said:


> Adorable! You're SO right... that kitty looks mighty devious!



he is the devil! but we love him. hes steals, rings cigs, hair bands,nic knacks anyhing thats not nailed down. he also must be knock out , just to get a needle. vet clears out the place! husband didnt belive me , so i took him with diesel to the vet for his rabies shot.the cat jumped on my back and went after everyone, husband runs outta the room!hes crazy, but hes mine! jeckle and hyde he'lol' is.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a not-so-good picture of Grace. She's quite old and I have trouble keeping weight on her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here are my old hiking buddies, Bodhisattva and Roger my Basset Hound






Here is Bodhi resting which was rare for him in the winter!






Bodhi where he belongedâ€¦






Lastly, my Reagan as a puppy


----------



## african cake queen

lynnedit said:


> We adopted 'Bonbon' because her previous owner was going back to Iraq and his wife hated the dog, for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the new tortoise...
> 
> 
> i love them! thanks.


----------



## lynnedit

emysemys said:


> This is a not-so-good picture of Grace. She's quite old and I have trouble keeping weight on her.



He is kind of skinny, but he looks like he is quite alert and in charge!





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here are my old hiking buddies, Bodhisattva and Roger my Basset Hound



I love the first pic. Bodhisattva thinks he is smaller than he is!


----------



## Tom

This is Emma, my JRT winter foot warmer. This photo is in the morning post footwarming duty.






Just for Erin. This is Jack and Bobby just prior to doing "Seven Pounds".





My wife posted this photo right after the 2004 PSA Nationals. I had entered two dogs in two different classes and one first place in the nation with both. I was not the "favorite" going in so some of my competitors were a bit shocked. My wife found it very funny to share some of our training methods. The caption read "How to train a National Champion".


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Thank's Tom! We watched 7 Ponds just to see them! Great movie too.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Seven pounds as in the will smith film?!
Wow!!!! 

Here's Puddington Bear.
He's my Agility dog who also does a lot of tricks. He's pretty awesome. 
He's a Bedlington Terrier.

This takes you to loads of photos of him growing up  
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.403706225100.180687.723655100&type=1&l=8a233e21d0

Mums dog Millie.
She's a Parsons Terrier (Posh JRT  who I do not get along with)
She does a lot of obedience when I have the patience for her. She's actually pretty smart and does some tricks.
We just don't get along. She's a pretty disgusting dog who is really badly behaved. She doesn't do recall at all and Jumps up at everyone which really annoys me and mum lets her get away with murder! She burps, farts and is just horrible. 

I use a lot of Cesar Millan style stuff to train them both but Millie is just the worlds most spoilt dog that when I'm not around to correct her behavior she gets away with it. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.447907795100.248978.723655100&type=1

Millie & Pud (some professional pics)
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150201992065101.334196.723655100&type=1&l=f6eaed277e


----------



## african cake queen

emysemys said:


> This is a not-so-good picture of Grace. She's quite old and I have trouble keeping weight on her.



shes a doll baby. love her!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

*RE: Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!*

Awesome photos everyone! Glad to see a lot of participants! I knew there were some dog lovers out there!  feel free to add as many as possible! I love others pets photos!


----------



## AnthonyC

Great selection of pups! Nice thread!!... good idea!!!


----------



## laramie

Here are some more of my pups
Bella








Peanut


----------



## CLMoss

Hi, This is my Mishka! He was just nine months old on the 7th. He is a very spoiled Pekingese. And I love him lots!

~C


----------



## AnthonyC

And the cute pics just keep on rollin' in!


----------



## Morty the Torty

10 yr old french mastiff and 4 yr old puggle


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, he's not a dog but he's the biggest thing in my house...enter King Robert III 






My beautiful bird Tweets. He pushes me around and makes me make him toast and every morning I have to give him a handful of tortoise salad, or he makes so much noise, squeaking and shrieking and chirping something awful. It cracks me up that I am owned by a bird that only weighs 41 grams... But I love the noise he makes. He's in love with the bird he sees in the mirror and he sings to him most of the day. This picture was taken so the Vet could see the damage to his beak and save me a trip into town...






This is the Goofball, he likes to drink from the measuring cup






This is Maks, if you look closely you can see the black toy in her mouth as she brings it back to me. She'll retrieve all day long...






There's nothing wrong with her eye, she just keeps it like this a lot. Maks. She was Max for the first 5 months of her life. Then when I took her in to be neutered the Vet told me he needed to be spayed instead...hahaha






Just the prettiest face...






Well, I'm not sure...maybe this is the prettiest face ever...This is Roxie. She's 12 this year. She's really a lady, very feminine...






This is one of the Sugar Gliders, they don't have names and they look exactly alike, so one picture is good enough. They are father and son...






I guess that's most of the animals I have. I have some box turtles too, but I think I'd need to make a different thread about them. They are really pretty too. I also have more tortoises, but again, a separate thread. Anyhow, that's my group...I hope you enjoyed them...


----------



## AnthonyC

You have some awesome pets, Maggie!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

maggie3fan said:


> Well, he's not a dog but he's the biggest thing in my house...enter King Robert III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful bird Tweets. He pushes me around and makes me make him toast and every morning I have to give him a handful of tortoise salad, or he makes so much noise, squeaking and shrieking and chirping something awful. It cracks me up that I am owned by a bird that only weighs 41 grams... But I love the noise he makes. He's in love with the bird he sees in the mirror and he sings to him most of the day. This picture was taken so the Vet could see the damage to his beak and save me a trip into town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Goofball, he likes to drink from the measuring cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Maks, if you look closely you can see the black toy in her mouth as she brings it back to me. She'll retrieve all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with her eye, she just keeps it like this a lot. Maks. She was Max for the first 5 months of her life. Then when I took her in to be neutered the Vet told me he needed to be spayed instead...hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the prettiest face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure...maybe this is the prettiest face ever...This is Roxie. She's 12 this year. She's really a lady, very feminine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Sugar Gliders, they don't have names and they look exactly alike, so one picture is good enough. They are father and son...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's most of the animals I have. I have some box turtles too, but I think I'd need to make a different thread about them. They are really pretty too. I also have more tortoises, but again, a separate thread. Anyhow, that's my group...I hope you enjoyed them...


Hahaha! Mak's has the best "stink eye" i have ever seen. Your Sugar Glider's are so adorable. I love your other pic's but Mak's eye is too cute!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Awesome photos everyone! I am just in awe sitting here at work looking at them all! 
Thank you for posting all your photos as well Maggie! - They all are just darling! 
All pet photos are welcome! I just titled it "Dog Off" because that's what I personally own! Show me your torts, cats, rats, and any pets you have - BESIDES SPIDERS! I DO NOT DO SPIDERS!


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha! I love that! I just wanna run up to some random stranger and yell in their face, "SHOW ME YOUR TORTS!"... 

Has anyone put that on a t-shirt yet???


----------



## Tom

AnthonyC said:


> Haha! I love that! I just wanna run up to some random stranger and yell in their face, "SHOW ME YOUR TORTS!"...
> 
> Has anyone put that on a t-shirt yet???



No, but you ought to. That's funny!


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Quick, PM Josh. Anthony has a idea for a new TFO t-shirt design!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is Paige, she is a special little girl.She was moved from family to family several times back in 2004 and no one could keep her for one reason or another.She came from a puppy mill originally and is almost totally blind and a slight deformation of her front feet. She fits into our family just fine, glad we heard about her and was able to adopt her. Len


----------



## AnthonyC

So cute, Len! So glad that you found her! She looks so happy!!! 



??Len?? said:


> This is Paige, she is a special little girl.She was moved from family to family several times back in 2004 and no one could keep her for one reason or another.She came from a puppy mill originally and is almost totally blind and a slight deformation of her front feet. She fits into our family just fine, glad we heard about her and was able to adopt her. Len


----------



## lynnedit

??Len?? said:


> This is Paige, she is a special little girl.She was moved from family to family several times back in 2004 and no one could keep her for one reason or another.She came from a puppy mill originally and is almost totally blind and a slight deformation of her front feet. She fits into our family just fine, glad we heard about her and was able to adopt her. Len



Awww, what a good girl...


----------



## SulcataSquirt

*RE: Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!*



AnthonyC said:


> Haha! I love that! I just wanna run up to some random stranger and yell in their face, "SHOW ME YOUR TORTS!"...
> 
> Has anyone put that on a t-shirt yet???



Hahaha omg! I'd totally buy one if not two! Can't believe I said that without realizing it! Haha


----------



## babylove6635

this is my palm gizmo


----------



## AnthonyC

*RE: Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!*

Been trying to draw up a risque, yet non-offensive picture for this one! 



SulcataSquirt said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I love that! I just wanna run up to some random stranger and yell in their face, "SHOW ME YOUR TORTS!"...
> 
> Has anyone put that on a t-shirt yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha omg! I'd totally buy one if not two! Can't believe I said that without realizing it! Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## SulcataSquirt

*RE: Old Fashioned "Dog Off"!*



AnthonyC said:


> Been trying to draw up a risque, yet non-offensive picture for this one!



STILLLLL waiting to see this drawing......................


----------



## AnthonyC

Me too! I'm the worst artist in the world. Here is an example:

 ( . )( . ) -THE END-


----------



## Zamric

I say have 2 baby Sucatas "Statigically" positioned and the slogan... maybe even put a mirror image of the slogan on the back with the rear-end of the same babies with thier tails hanging out...


----------



## Tony the tank

Here are my chow hounds.. 120lbs and 105lbs


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Tony the tank said:


> Here are my chow hounds.. 120lbs and 105lbs



Wow Hector they are beautiful. It seems to me you like very large pets


----------



## AnthonyC

Nice looking dog, Hector! Big suckers!! 



Tony the tank said:


> Here are my chow hounds.. 120lbs and 105lbs


----------



## Nay

This is Ajax, getting a tubby!







These are my 4 pekes, right before we had to put the buff color one down, Deevil was going to be 17 on Holloween!!






and these last 2 pics are Rusty(german shorthaired) and Blue, my love of my life, that I lost at 8 yrs old in MArch. Still hurts so bad. I miss him.. Oops and of course Albert our bunny who really thinks he is a big dog!


----------



## Tony the tank

There good dogs.. The male is 16 month and the female is 12 month..I had to take the female to the Vet this morning..She is experience some serious growing pains..Vet said she had to lose a few pounds and I needed to cut back on the protein to slow growth....I figured by 12 month she would be done growing


----------



## SulcataSquirt

LOVE those pics!
AND OMG Ajax is a doll! 

I love the idea of the torts on the front and their back side on the back!  And then it should say "SHOW ME YOUR TORTS!"
We need an artist!


----------



## Zamric

I want to be the 1st one to Pre-Order 2 XL "Show Me Your Torts" tee-shirts and 1 med. for Cathie )


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha... Seriously I know that we have some amazing artists on here! Have a go @ it!!


----------



## lynnedit

That would be a very funny T shirt!


----------



## Zamric

We dont need any artist... We got LOTS-O- Baby pics right here! I think Gupta Would be a great subject For "Show Me Your Torts"!


----------



## AnthonyC

I just saw the picture of your dogs, Nay! They are so cute! Love the little guy that just came out of the bath! 



Nay said:


> This is Ajax, getting a tubby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my 4 pekes, right before we had to put the buff color one down, Deevil was going to be 17 on Holloween!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these last 2 pics are Rusty(german shorthaired) and Blue, my love of my life, that I lost at 8 yrs old in MArch. Still hurts so bad. I miss him.. Oops and of course Albert our bunny who really thinks he is a big dog!


----------

